# To live in skycourts or IMPZ



## lemzy123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi there, 

I need some advice on where to live, as me and my husband are stuck in deciding between two locations . We have visited both skycourt towers in Dubai Land and lago vista towers in IMPZ. We like them both, but each for different reasons.
Our priority is the quality of living as we are hoping to live there for many years. Also if any of you ladies who have lived there could mention any issues in its maintenance, noise, pest control, sewage/drainage, security, AC. Also how do you find the facilities available e.g. The gym, kids facilities etc 
We also have in our considerations the capabilities of the area in the future, e.g. Landscaping, buildings, malls etc for example we are aware that IMPZ will soon have a lake and a park. However we have no idea with regards to skycourt towers and Dubailand. 

Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## johndubai (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, Just to keep this very simple and straight forward. 

As far as quality goes, they are much the same. As far as living goes I would say Lago Vista. The development in that area is happening at a much faster rate and the area is closer to the main places in Dubai. There will be more accessible facilities in that area compared to Dubailand.

I hope that helps.

John


----------



## kamilDXB (Oct 12, 2016)

As 23 single expat, I have visited both (and more more) locations.
Skycourts are is very dirty.
IMPZ same.

Have you heard about Remraam?


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

kamilDXB said:


> As 23 single expat, I have visited both (and more more) locations.
> Skycourts are is very dirty.
> IMPZ same.
> 
> Have you heard about Remraam?


I've heard Skycourts is known as Chlamydia Towers. Think you're on about a different kind of dirty though.

Can vouch for Remraam - might be worth the OP having a look.


----------



## lemzy123 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Decision is....*

Chlamydia tower?! Ok now that's worrying...
Well after asking current tenants on issues with regards to layout, location and visitor parking. Me and hubby decided to go with skycourts. I personally preferred the layout of the skycourts apartment, kitchen was good size, as was the bedrooms. The Lago vista tower had the smallest kitchen I've seen and we would have to fork out 10-15,0000 aed to sort it out without mentioning that it's awkwardly placed. Yes the Lago vista had such a beautiful view of the soon to be lake but I couldn't get pass the work we would have to put in as well as the tiny balconies we would need to sit in to enjoy the view. Hopefully we have made a good decision in the long run, yes can't dispute that impz has a lot more going with it, with the lake, park, mall etc but it's something I'm gonna have to live without..! 

With regards to remram- yes loved it but it's so far from everywhere else! and I heard that they will soon be closing a road close to there so it will be even more difficult to commute so decided against it.. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

lemzy123 said:


> Chlamydia tower?! Ok now that's worrying...
> Well after asking current tenants on issues with regards to layout, location and visitor parking. Me and hubby decided to go with skycourts. I personally preferred the layout of the skycourts apartment, kitchen was good size, as was the bedrooms. The Lago vista tower had the smallest kitchen I've seen and we would have to fork out 10-15,0000 aed to sort it out without mentioning that it's awkwardly placed. Yes the Lago vista had such a beautiful view of the soon to be lake but I couldn't get pass the work we would have to put in as well as the tiny balconies we would need to sit in to enjoy the view. Hopefully we have made a good decision in the long run, yes can't dispute that impz has a lot more going with it, with the lake, park, mall etc but it's something I'm gonna have to live without..!
> 
> With regards to remram- yes loved it but it's so far from everywhere else! and I heard that they will soon be closing a road close to there so it will be even more difficult to commute so decided against it..
> ...


Remraam has just had a road _opened_. Now connects on to Hessa Street. Not sure what they were going on about on closing a road.

Hope skycourts works out for you!


----------



## kamilDXB (Oct 12, 2016)

lemzy123 said:


> Chlamydia tower?! Ok now that's worrying...
> Well after asking current tenants on issues with regards to layout, location and visitor parking. Me and hubby decided to go with skycourts. I personally preferred the layout of the skycourts apartment, kitchen was good size, as was the bedrooms. The Lago vista tower had the smallest kitchen I've seen and we would have to fork out 10-15,0000 aed to sort it out without mentioning that it's awkwardly placed. Yes the Lago vista had such a beautiful view of the soon to be lake but I couldn't get pass the work we would have to put in as well as the tiny balconies we would need to sit in to enjoy the view. Hopefully we have made a good decision in the long run, yes can't dispute that impz has a lot more going with it, with the lake, park, mall etc but it's something I'm gonna have to live without..!
> 
> With regards to remram- yes loved it but it's so far from everywhere else! and I heard that they will soon be closing a road close to there so it will be even more difficult to commute so decided against it..
> ...


You heard from where?
I live here for some time and I am updated all the time with everything.
We just opened new road (Hessa) which makes our trip to work so easy than never.

EVEN if it wouldn't had been opened.. living in better place with the cost of 10 minutes more emirates road? I would go for that definitely one more time


----------

